
FlatEarthSingles: Where Flat-Earthers Find Love - rahimiali
https://flatearthsingles.com/
======
ChrisGranger
I was hoping this would be a parody site. I wonder how many of these accounts
are fake. It seems like a cat-fisher's dream: easy access to many people who
are evidently lacking in the critical thinking department.

